# TT or a z4



## Ozyboyrosstt (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all

I'm Ross from Norwich currently looking for a fun second car for myself and I'm torn between a tt and a z4!

In either coupe or roadster although coupe is more likely!

I'm here to learn a bit more about the tt as I haven't had much luck with older out of warranty BMW's in the past!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, What TT MK1, 2 or 3 & what year Z4?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  i think most on here will say TT :wink:


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt (Oct 18, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, What TT MK1, 2 or 3 & what year Z4?
> Hoggy.


Erm I'd hope a mk2 I'd be looking at spending 6-7k.....

Z4 would be at least a 2.5 preferably a 3.0 but only because they don't have a turbo option age is probably a very early one pre 06, but possibly an 06 plus si engine if I spent 7k and got bit lucky

Probably prefer the coupe looks but having a moment where I quite fancy a drop top.... but doubt I'll buy one as I'm not a young attractive person haha


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt (Oct 18, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  i think most on here will say TT :wink:


Haha they said the same on the Z4 forum, I have a very open mind, I've had all sorts, currently have a 118d which I hate (only had it four months) which I bought to save money but I can't do sensible lol before that was a cupra 280 st which I miss dearly! But wanted to get away from pcp


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.

DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.

Check thoroughly for any damp as drains block easily & any damp can cause future electrical prob.
There are many common places where water can get in & leaking windscreen seals are being reported recently.
Check the MK2 KB for water leak info.
Recent reports of rear chassis/floor corrosion, but that could just be that particular car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt (Oct 18, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> My standard reply for would be MK2 owners
> Common Mk2 probs, saggy leather seats, noisy/failing window regulators, knocking steering racks, bonnet opening lever snaps & poor connections to rear lights, making them dim or loss of lights.
> 
> DSG, Get it nice & hot, check there is no delay on pulling away & no juddering when traveling very slowly, reversing up an incline or pulling into parking spot etc. Expensive to repair, but probably no more than a manuals clutch.
> ...


Your really selling it to me lol

Don't think I would want dsg again, had it in my cupra and although very fast it took away some of the driving fun for me.

All cars have their faults I was hoping a tt would be a safer bet than an old Bmw, where I have had issues in the past!

Would 6-7k get me a decent tt? Or am i going to get a ropey money pit?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Ozy, Price isn't always a good guide. Service history & what has been replaced recently is a better guide.
If you are buying on a budget & can't DIY Audi is not a cheap car to maintain.
Best of luck in your search. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> If you are buying on a budget & can't DIY Audi is not a cheap car to maintain.
> Best of luck in your search.
> Hoggy.


BMWs aren't cheap either :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

hi, IMO, Externally the Z4 looks much nicer than a standard Mk2
Hoggy.


----------



## Ozyboyrosstt (Oct 18, 2015)

Haha I can diy most things, and having had a few BMW's now I'm aware of how big bills can be lol thought an Audi would be a safer bet lol

I do love the z4 but I've also always fancied a tt starting with the mk1''s and it's an itch I've never scratched.

I also think the engine will remind me of my much loved and missed cupra 280, especially with a remap so that appeals


----------

